# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Steve Jobs

## Ardi_Pg_ID

Ndron Jete nje nga figurat me te medhaja te teknologjise Steve Jobs!

http://www.apple.com/stevejobs/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Jobs

----------


## strange

Tash qe vdiq ky po na sjell linqe ku mund te mesojme per kete!?

----------


## Marya

strange, po te rrish gjithe diten te lutesh allahu ekber nuk do kesh si ta dish se kush eshte steve jobs....
sa per Steve jobs me vjen keq qe vdiq, humbje e madhe, s'ka para qe blen shendetin........

----------


## master2006

Vertete bota ka humb nje njeri te madh. Por, besoj se edhe ardhja e tij ne kete bote e kishte qellimin e caktuar, sjelljen e nje revolucioni qe u be pikerisht me nismen e tij. Andaj, edhe Zoti e mori pasi ai e kreu me plot sukses misionin e tij. Vepra e tij po i sherben dhe do ti sherbej botes per nje kohe te gjate, dhe do te jete inspirim per gjeneratat e reja se si arrihet sukses dhe si behet biznes.

U prefte ne paqe shpirti i tij, Zoti qofte i kenaqur me te.

----------


## Deni_Boy

Vdes Steve Jobs, themeluesi i kompanisë Apple

Themeluesi i kompanisë Apple dhe shefi i saj ekzekutiv, Stiv Xhobs vdiq në moshën 56 vjeçare pas një beteje të gjatë me kancerin e pakreasit që nga viti 2003 dhe një transplantimi të mëlçisë në vitin 2009.

Kompania e teknologjisë kompjuterike bëri njoftimin dje vonë, duke thënë se ajo humbi vizionarin dhe gjeniun e saj krijues, ndërsa bota humbi një njeri të mrekullueshëm. Në njoftimin e Apple thuhet se ne që kemi patur fatin emadh ta njihnimi dhe të punonim me Stivin kemi humbur një mik të shtrenjtë dhe një instruktor frymëzues.

Në njoftimin e kompanisë thuhet gjithashtu se shpirti i tij do të jetë përgjithmonë në themelet e Apple-s.

Presidenti Barak Obama shprehu ngushëllimet në një deklaratë me shkrim, duke thënë se Xhobs ishte mes novatorëve më të mëdhenj amerikanë. Zoti Obama tha se Xhobs ripërkufizoi të gjitha industritë, e bëri Internetin jo vetëm të përdorshëm, por edhe të kapshëm dhe argëtues dhe arriti atë që ai e përshktoi si perspektivë të rrallë historike të ndryshimit në vështrimin tonë të botës.

Xhobs dha dorëheqjen nga posti i shefit ekzekutiv të gjigandit të tekonologjisë në muajin gusht.

Ai u lind më 24 shkrut 1955 dhe u rrit në Kaliforni, në atë zonë që u bë e njohur si Lugina Silikon, qendër industrisë amerikane të teknologjisë. Ai nuk mbaroi studimet universitare.

Në vitin 1974, Xhobs la punën që kishte si teknik i në një kompani lodrash video dhe shkoi në Indi për të gjetur iluminizmin shpirtëror. Kur u kthye sëandejmi, ai dhe shoku i tij, Stiv Voznjak filluan të punon në garaxhdin e shtëpisë së Xhobsit për kompjuterin e parë Apple.

Vdekja e Stiv Xhobs vjen një ditë pasi kompani njoftoi për iPhone-in e shumëpritur, i aftë për tiu përgjegjur komandave zanore.
bota sot

http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnn/2011/im...c1maintest.jpg

Apples visionary Steve Jobs dead at 56

http://por-img.cimcontent.net/api/as...c625a796d2.jpg

SAN FRANCISCO  Steve Jobs, the transcendent Silicon Valley entrepreneur who reinvented the worlds computing, music and mobile phone industries and changed the daily habits of millions around the globe, died on Wednesday at the age of 56.

His death after a years-long battle with pancreatic cancer sparked an immediate outpouring of tributes as world leaders, business rivals and fans alike lamented the tragedy of his premature passing and celebrated his monumental achievements.

"The world has lost a visionary. And there may be no greater tribute to Steves success than the fact that much of the world learned of his passing on a device he invented," President Barack Obama said in a statement.

Fans paid homage to Jobs outside Apple stores around the world, from Los Angeles to Sydney. Outside one store in New York City, mourners laid candles, bouquets of flowers, an apple and an iPod Touch in a makeshift memorial. In San Francisco, they held up black-and-white portraits of Jobs on their iPads.

Many websites, including Apples own, were transformed into online memorials, a testament to the digital creativity that Jobs inspired.

"For those of us lucky enough to get to work with him, its been an insanely great honor," said Microsofts Bill Gates, who once triumphed over Jobs but has seen his legendary status overtaken by the Apple co-founder in recent years.

Jobs was surrounded by his wife and immediate family when he died in Palo Alto, California, Apple said late on Wednesday. Other details were not immediately available.

Jobs stepped down as CEO in August and handed the reins to long-time operations chief Tim Cook. With a passion for minimalist design and a genius for marketing, Jobs laid the groundwork for the company to continue to flourish after his death, most analysts and investors say.

But Apple still faces challenges in the absence of the man who was its chief product designer, marketing guru and salesman nonpareil. Phones running Googles Android software are gaining share in the smartphone market, and there are questions over what the next big thing is in Apples product line.

LEGENDARY ENTREPRENEUR

A college drop-out and the son of adoptive parents, Jobs changed the technology world in the late 1970s, when the Apple II became the first personal computer to gain a wide following. He did it again in 1984 with the Macintosh, which built on the breakthrough technologies developed at Xerox Parc and elsewhere to create the personal computing experience as we know it today.

The rebel streak thats central to his persona got him tossed out of the company in 1985, but he returned in 1997 and after a few years began the rollout of a troika of products  the iPod, the iPhone and the iPad  that again upended the established order in major industries.

A diagnosis of a rare form of pancreatic cancer in 2004 initially cast only a mild shadow over Jobs and Apple, with the CEO asserting that the disease was treatable. But his health deteriorated rapidly over the past several years, and after two temporary leaves of absence he stepped down as chief executive and became Apples chairman in August.

Jobs death came just one day after Cook presented a new iPhone at the kind of gala event that became Jobs trademark. Perhaps coincidentally, the new device got lukewarm reviews, with many saying that it wasnt a big enough improvement over the existing version of one of the most successful consumer products in history.

Apple on Wednesday paid homage to its visionary leader by changing its website to a big black-and-white photograph of him with the caption "Steve Jobs: 1955-2011."

The flags outside the companys headquarters at 1 Infinite Loop flew at half mast. Employees left flowers on a bench and a mourner played music on bagpipes in an impromptu tribute.

Cook said in a statement that Apple planned to hold a celebration of Jobs life for employees "soon".

"Steves brilliance, passion and energy were the source of countless innovations that enrich and improve all of our lives. The world is immeasurably better because of Steve," Apple said in a statement.

"His greatest love was for his wife, Laurene, and his family. Our hearts go out to them and to all who were touched by his extraordinary gifts."

The announcement of Jobs death came after almost all trading in U.S. stocks had finished for the day. Apples stock was last quoted at $377.22, a tad lower than its Nasdaq close of $378.25.

Outside Jobs house in Palo Alto, neighbors and friends left flowers and drew messages with markers on the sidewalk. "Thanks for changing the world," read one.

A low fence surrounded a lawn filled with apple trees.

"He was special for the area, like part of the family," said Robert Blum, who brought flowers with his eight-year-old son, Daniel.

NET WORTH $7 BLN

Jobs, in his trademark uniform of black mock-turtleneck and blue jeans, was deemed the heart and soul of a company that rivals Exxon Mobil as the most valuable in America.

Forbes estimates Jobs net worth at $7 billion. It was not immediately known how his estate would be handled.

His health had been a controversial topic for years and a deep concern to Apple fans and investors. Even board members have in past years confided to friends their concern that Jobs, in his quest for privacy, was not being forthcoming enough with directors about the true condition of his health.

Born in San Francisco, the Buddhist and son of adoptive parents started Apple Computer with friend Steve Wozniak in his parents garage 1976.

Six years ago, Jobs had talked about how a sense of his mortality was a major driver behind that vision.

"Remembering that Ill be dead soon is the most important tool Ive ever encountered to help me make the big choices in life," Jobs said during a Stanford commencement ceremony in 2005.

"Because almost everything  all external expectations, all pride, all fear of embarrassment or failure  these things just fall away in the face of death, leaving only what is truly important."

"Remembering that you are going to die is the best way I know to avoid the **** of thinking you have something to lose. You are already naked. There is no reason not to follow your heart."

(Additional reporting by Beck Diefenbach)

(Reporting by Poornima Gupta, Edwin Chan, Andrew Longstreth, Sarah McBride, Bill Rigby, Lisa Richwine, Liana Baker, Soyoung Kim, Nadia Damouni and Peter Lauria; Editing by Gary Hill, Tiffany Wu, Ted Kerr and Bernard Orr)

(c) Copyright Thomson Reuters 2011.

----------


## Explorer

*Steve Jobss Biological Father 80 year old Syrian immigrant Abdulfattah John Jandali*



http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/artic...rets_adoption/

----------


## strange

> strange, po te rrish gjithe diten te lutesh allahu ekber nuk do kesh si ta dish se kush eshte steve jobs....
> sa per Steve jobs me vjen keq qe vdiq, humbje e madhe, s'ka para qe blen shendetin........


Crendesi ka kush eshte steve jobs!? 

Rendesi ka per mua te kem telefon kush e prodhon sme behet vone... njerzit ndihen mire kur sjane semur po a u intereson te mesojne se kush ju dha shendetin?

Ouu te vijka keq? Pse nuk bere dicka!? (: Steve Jobs vete ka thene: Vdekja eshte shpikja me e mire e jetes.

----------


## RaPSouL

Bota humbi njërin nga gjenitë më të dalluar të teknologjisë moderne, atë që solli ai në duart e njerëzimit e bënë shumë pak njerëz në këtë botë. Kompanisë Apple do ti mungoj kreativiteti i tij dhe as që dyshohet se humbën rrënjën e ideologjisë së tyre. U preht në paqe.

----------


## flaviobejko

e ka lexu njeri biografin e Steve??mua me pelqeu pa mase

----------

